# [installation] bug du stage3 (résolu)

## noobux

Salut ! j'ai récemment formaté mon DD (emportant windows7 et gentoo au passage) à cause d'un bug de cylindre et de partition qui se chevauchaient (qui semble être apparu à la suite de l'utilisation de gparted sous une ubuntu 10.10 installé dans windows avec wubi, gparted à compté la partoche de win comme comptant pour plusieurs et ça à rien donné de bon).

J'ai réinstallé une archinux (en 25 minutes Xorg, gnome3, vgaswitcheroo et tout le reste sont opérationnels) en plus le système ne met que 8 seconde à boot avec un kernel pourtant gros (presque tout coché) alors qu'avec kernel minimal et genkernel sous gentoo je mettais 12 sec ! Néanmoins j'ai encore envie de bidouiller une gentoo j'aimerais donc la réinstaller seulement j'ai eu vent du problème avec le stage3. Comment faire pour l'éviter ? Est-il toujours d'actualité?Last edited by noobux on Fri Jul 01, 2011 12:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Poussin

il suffit de vérifier dans l'archive si les les /dev/{null,console,zero} sont présents et sont bien des characters devices. Si ce n'est pas le cas, supprimer ces fichiers si présents et créer des nouvelles nodes comme indiqué dans moultes topics sur le sujet sur le forum. Rien de bien compliqué. Ca peut faire peur comme ça, mais vraiment, il ne faut pas. (PS: un systeme gentoo avec rc_parallele="yes" doit booter très vite, mais tout dépend quels sont les services lancés (plus que de la taille du kernel))

----------

## noobux

Gros problème dans l'installe après le chroot je perds internet, wpa_supplicant et iwconfig donc absolument impossible d'être connecté voilà ce qui se passe

 je configure internet avec wpa_supplicant (ça marche) puis 

```
# mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

Et là surprise :

[/code]# ping google.com 

unknow host google.com

# iwconfig

bash - iwconfig command not found

# wpa_supplicant

bash - wpa_supplicant command not found

```

Voilà impossible de continuer, je suis bloqué alors que je me sers souvent du live pour chrooté et je garde d'habitude internet !
```

----------

## jcTux

Pour installer gentoo, je préfère utiliser SystemRescueCd.

Il y a une interface graphique, et wicd pour gérer les connections internet.

----------

## Poussin

Tu n'as pas copier le resolv.conf...

----------

## noobux

Peut être je relance l'installationen copiant le resolv et je vous dit ça ! Mais un resolv.conf peut-il supprimer les programmes wpa_supplicant et iwconfig?, je connais sysrescuecd mais j'ai peu de cd (j'en ai plus)  :Sad: .

----------

## noobux

Ca ne change rien, de plus à mes autres install je ne me sers pas du resolv.conf là le problème est que les programmes (pas les confs) wpa_supplicant et iwconfig disparaissent littéralement : ils n'existent plus ! Pourquoi ? Je n'en sais absolument rien ...

Je me retrouve avec un chroot qui n'a que ifconfig (et encore si ça se trouve il manque d'autres choses et je m'en rendrais compte par la suite ...).

J'ai juste fait : 

```

// A ce moment j'ai internet avec WPA supplicant !!!!! iwconfig et wpa supplicant existent !

# mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/gentoo 

# mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/gentoo/boot 

# cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc 

# mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev 

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

# env-update 

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache... 

# source /etc/profile 

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

// Tiens pas d'internet ... bizarre O_O

# ping google.com 

unknow host google.com

// What the ... iwconfig n'existe plus !!!!!!! 

# iwconfig 

bash - iwconfig command not found 

//Arg ! WPA supplicant non plus !

# wpa_supplicant 

bash - wpa_supplicant command not found
```

J'ai loupé un truc ? (bien sur avant j'ai "taré" stage/portage donc je le refais pas).

----------

## guilc

Hmmm, tu est bien conscient de ce que tu est en train de faire là ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je résume tes commandes :

1) iwconfig/wpa_supplicant présent HORS du chroot

2) chroot

3) iwconfig et wpa_supplicant absents DANS le chroot

La, y a rien qui me choque  :Smile:  Ces outils ne font pas partie du stage3...

Au passage, il te manque le mount -o bind de /sys

----------

## noobux

Eh ! HELP !

J'ai rebooté sans rien faire, et TOUTES LES COMMANDES ONT DISPARUS !

```
ls

bash - not found !
```

 Le problème se généralise ! Sous ma arch j'ai eu un problème ce matin ou aticonfig existait dans /usr/bin mais un aticonfig renvoyait un /usr/bin/aticonfig does not exist d'ailleurs même après réinstallation aticonfig reste présent mais "n'existe pas" ! Ca me paralise tout ! Une idée, un virus ?!

Mais comment j'ai déjà réussi à installer ma gentoo si iwconfig / wpa_supplicant n'existent pas ? Et pourquoi je perd ma connection à internet? Avant tout fonctionnait !Last edited by noobux on Thu Jun 30, 2011 8:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

 *noobux wrote:*   

> Ca ne change rien, de plus à mes autres install je ne me sers pas du resolv.conf là le problème est que les programmes (pas les confs) wpa_supplicant et iwconfig disparaissent littéralement : ils n'existent plus ! Pourquoi ? Je n'en sais absolument rien ...
> 
> 

 

Ben ils ne disparaissent pas! Il n'ont jamais été là et c'est normal! Ces paquets ne sont pas présents dans le stage3. Le net est fourni par le liveCD, le stage3 n'a rien avoir là-dedans. Si /dev est bien « bindé » et le fichier /etc/resolv.conf correcte, tu devrais avoir le net dans ton chroot (sans avoir les outils wifi installés dans ce chroot).

Dans ton chroot, que donne un 

```
ifconfig -a
```

?

----------

## noobux

Je reboot pour tenter de lancer ifconfig (qui existait) mais là j'ai boot (je n'ai rien fait encore pas de chroot rien) cf mon message précédent et j'ai AUCUNE COMMANDE (pas même reboot, shutdown, cd, ls ...)  je vais être obligé de couper l'alimentation pour reboot.

Je me demande si il y a pas un problème dans le CD.

Comble du tout : un ctrl + alt + suppr me dit 

```
cannot execute /sbin/shutdown
```

EDIT

quote :

 *Quote:*   

> Au passage, il te manque le mount -o bind de /sys

 

Je ne l'ai jamais fais auparavent (lors de mes autres install') je fais donc : mount -o --bind sys /mnt/gentoo/sys ?

Sinon je ne fais rien d'habitude dans le resolv.conf j'utilise iwconfig/wpa_supplicant pour le wifi et c'est tout, rien de plus je ne m'en suis jamais servi et ça marchait avant (iwconfig - WEP lors de ma première installe minimale).

----------

## noobux

Après reboot forcé j'ai récupéré ls et companie (sans chroot).

Avec ifconfig -a j'ai bien une addresse ip (192.168.1.11) un masque sosu réseau (255.255.255.0) je peux pas wgetpasté car je n'ai pas internet en chroot ... Ca m'a l'air mal barré, je fais les mêmes choses qu'avant et ça ne marche plus du tout.

Je ne comprends pas, et sinon je refais le mount --rbind à chaque reboot du live ça peut être ennuyeux? (car un ls /mnt/gentoo/dev montre qu'il y a déjà des chsoes dedans).

Bonus (inutile ? ) : pour me connecter j'utilise ces deux commande :

```
# wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf && dhcpcd
```

En tout cas c'est sur c'est pas avec ifconfig que je vais me connecter je suis mal barré   :Sad:  en attendant je n'ai plus accès à ma archlinux ...

----------

## Poussin

Bon, alors. ton /dev, c'est udev qui le peuple. Donc, normalement, si tu boot sur un live quelconque, le /dev SUR LE DISQUE DUR est presque vide (contient éventuellement null, zero, console, comme dit plus haut, si c'est pas le cas, recherche rapide "stage3").

Le bind de /sys, je pense ne l'avoir jamais fait également  :Smile: 

Quels que soient les commandes que tu utilises pour te connecter au net depuis le Live, si tu as le net sur celui-ci, te devrait l'avoir dans le chroot.

Essaie de nous faire parvenir depuis le CHROOT

```

ifconfig -a

route

```

Tu peux très bien rediriger les sorties dans un fichier (ifconfig -a >> monbeaulog) et nous envoyer tout celui depuis l'extérieur du chroot (ALT-F2 pour une nouvelle console hors du chroot)

----------

## noobux

Re, en effet ! Je n'y avais pas pensé  :Very Happy: , je vais le faire dès que possible mais je reviendrais demain il se fait tard ^^. Je te réponds dès que je le peux a+ et merci déjà pour ton aide d'aujourdh'ui

----------

## noobux

 *Quote:*   

> Quels que soient les commandes que tu utilises pour te connecter au net depuis le Live, si tu as le net sur celui-ci, te devrait l'avoir dans le chroot.

 

En effet ! c'est ce que je me disais ! Il y a un truc pas normal (sans parler de la dispararition de toutes les commandes il y a deux reboot : je ne pouvais même pas monter mes partoches car mount n'existait (not found) ls et cd non plus et shutdown disparu ...

Tu penses que mon live pourrait être endommagé ou quelque chose comme ça (j'avais vérifié avant)?

Voilà ifconfig -a

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr c8:0a:a9:ca:c1:0c  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:42 Base address:0x2000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:27 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:27 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1454 (1.4 KiB)  TX bytes:1454 (1.4 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr c4:46:19:36:fe:2d  

          inet addr:192.168.1.12  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:79 errors:0 dropped:24 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:31328 (30.5 KiB)  TX bytes:1552 (1.5 KiB)
```

Et voilà route :

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     302    0        0 wlan0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    302    0        0 wlan0
```

Comment c'est possible que un chroot perde la co internet ??

----------

## Poussin

D'après ce que je vois, tu as le net. Tu es certain de ne pas avoir configuré un proxy une joyeuseté comme ça dans ton chroot? (et encore, je ne suis pas certain que ça change quelque chose...)

edit: Depuis ton chroot:

1/ tente un ping vers ton router

2/ Un ping vers, par exemple 8.8.8.8

----------

## noobux

Okay, oui tu vois j'ai une addresse ip ça devrait marcher... je n'utilise pas de proxy ni rien d'autre tout ce qui a de plus simple avec un resolv.conf par défaut (vide) comme à mon habitude, dans mon chroot je ne fais rien à pars ping google.com. 

Je ping mon routeur et voilà le résultat : 

ping 192.168.1.1 :

64 bits ...

64 ...

bref ça marche sur mon routeur uniquement !!

----------

## Poussin

Ce serait cool que tu sois complet  :Wink: . Je me répète:

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> 2/ Un ping vers, par exemple 8.8.8.8

 

edit:

 *noobux wrote:*   

> ... un resolv.conf par défaut (vide) comme à mon habitude

 

Si le resolv.conf est vide, tu ne risques pas d'accéder à une adresse via son dns...

Le resolv.conf sur le liveCD ne devrait pas etre vide, et donc celui de ton chroot, comme tu le copies, non plus!

----------

## man in the hill

 *noobux wrote:*   

> Okay, oui tu vois j'ai une addresse ip ça devrait marcher... je n'utilise pas de proxy ni rien d'autre tout ce qui a de plus simple avec un resolv.conf par défaut (vide) comme à mon habitude, dans mon chroot je ne fais rien à pars ping google.com. 
> 
> Je ping mon routeur et voilà le résultat : 
> 
> ping 192.168.1.1 :
> ...

 

Si tu veux t'en sortir il faut connaitre un minimun en réseau:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System

http://www.frameip.com/

Après lecture, tu devrais comprendre que tu ne peux pas pinguer google sans un serveur dns configuré ds ton /etc/resolv.conf  mais tu peux pinguer son ip sans problème !

Donc quand on veut pinguer un nom de domaine(google.com ou domain-que-l-on-veut.com) on configure son dns pour qu'il puisse être contacté et renvoyer l'ip de la machine que l'on veut contacter (serveur web, etc) au programme qui le demande (ping, firefox, etc)...

----------

## noobux

Hey ! mais pourquoi d'un coup il me faut des connaissances en réseau et remplir mon resolv.conf pourquoi pas la semaine dernière ?! Je n'y comprends rien ! mon laptop se connecte à ma livebox depuis gentoo sans aucun prolbème avecun resolv.conf blank depuis presque 1 mois et avec deux install' et de multiples chroot ! (et j'ai tout de même des connaissances en réseau bien que limitées (très?)   :Laughing:  ).

Si tu veux mes resolv.conf les voici : sous arch : 

```

# Generated by dhpcd

# /etc/resolv.conf. head can replace this line

# /etc/resolv.conf. tail can replace this line

```

Rien d'extraordinaire, sous gentoo de souvenir (mes précédentes install') c'était blank, au mieux il y avait des commentaires.

----------

## noobux

Tu m'avais mis sur la bonne piste !! le cp -l avait du etre fait avant de dhcpd ma connection (resolv.conf etant genere par dhcpd....).

Sujet résolu ! (désolé ...   :Laughing:  ).

----------

